# No Knead Bread



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 27, 2021)

Got some Janis mill high protein flour while back. Using their no knead recipe. Will post recipe below.

This was mixed at 9p last night.













Dont over mix.
Cover and let do its thang lol






This pic was taken and hour ago. Cover and let finish. Prob bak later this evening.






Here is their recipe.

3 cups (420g) All-purpose or Bread flour (we recommend using our *Sifted Artisan Bread Flour**,* but you may also use *High Protein Bread Flour* — on its own, or in combination with one of our heirloom or ancient grain flours)
1/2 teaspoon instant yeast
1 ¼ teaspoons salt
1 5/8 cup water, or enough to form a shaggy dough
Cornmeal or wheat bran as needed



In a large bowl combine flour, yeast, and salt. Add 1 5/8 cups water, and stir until blended; dough will be shaggy and sticky. Cover bowl with plastic wrap. Let dough rest at least 12 hours, preferably about 18, at warm room temperature, about 70 degrees.

Dough is ready when its surface is dotted with bubbles. Lightly flour a work surface and place dough on it; sprinkle it with a little more flour and fold it over on itself once or twice. Cover loosely with plastic wrap and let rest about 15 minutes.

Using just enough flour to keep dough from sticking to work surface or to your fingers, gently and quickly shape dough into a ball. Generously coat a cotton towel (not terry cloth) with flour, wheat bran or cornmeal; put dough seam side down on towel and dust with more flour, bran or cornmeal. Cover with another cotton towel and let rise for about 2 hours. When it is ready, dough will be more than double in size and will not readily spring back when poked with a finger.

At least a half-hour before dough is ready, heat oven to 450 degrees. Put a 6- to 8-quart heavy covered pot (cast iron, enamel, Pyrex or ceramic) in oven as it heats. When dough is ready, carefully remove pot from oven. Slide your hand under towel and turn dough over into pot, seam side up; it may look like a mess, but that is O.K. Shake pan once or twice if dough is unevenly distributed; it will straighten out as it bakes. Cover with lid and bake 30 minutes, then remove lid and bake another 15 to 30 minutes, until loaf is beautifully browned. Cool on a rack.


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 27, 2021)

Rick ,Looking good !


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 27, 2021)

Watching this .


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 27, 2021)

Watching.... I am sure  that the result will be nice!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 27, 2021)

Did a night bake, lots cooler for me out there.

Making a tight ball.






In the pan, score the top.
Grill at 422, good enuff.
30 min bake with lid on







31 mins later, lid off. Bread IT of 209. Take it out for cooling.


----------



## Colin1230 (Aug 27, 2021)

Me to.


----------



## Colin1230 (Aug 27, 2021)

What kind of paper do you line your pot with Rick?


----------



## Colin1230 (Aug 27, 2021)

Many thanks for the great instructions. I think this is something I would like to try.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 27, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> What kind of paper do you line your pot with Rick?


Parchment paper.


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 27, 2021)

Another beautiful loaf of bread!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 28, 2021)

Turned out good. Next time i will go with just 1 tsp salt.


----------

